# Electrical Tape?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

A few reasons:

They're a hack, and they think they're supposed to. Electrical tape around wire nuts in a normal installation is like a red flag that says, "A DIYer was here".
Motors have traditionally had the wire nuts wrapped with tape for generations. There's some speculation on why this is (vibration, tradition from taping split bolts, etc), but I personally feel it's largely unnecessary.
Wire nut connections in washdown areas will eventually get water intrusion into the wiring compartment(s). The thought of wrapping these wire nuts is to delay the eventual repair of corroded connections somewhat by adding some protection from water afforded by wrapping with tape. 
Some guys will wrap tape around switches and receptacles installed in metal boxes if they feel they may have to service the installation later on while hot. DIYers continue this practice for all devices because they think it makes them look smart or something. 

Oh, one more thing. Outside of Canada, no one calls them marettes unless they are a flaming homosexual. In the event that you are a flaming homosexual, feel free to continue calling them marettes.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi!. You'll probably get the "hack" answer for the reason. Some older electricians used solder pots and tape to make connections,and when wire "Nuts" came in,continued to use tape out of past practice. From old guys I asked the same ? of.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I use 95% of my tape for pulls, and very little for the use it is actually intended for.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

M.D. Up for for an early one? 

I tape switches or receptacles in old work boxes if I use hold-its (madisons).​


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> M.D. Up for for an early one?
> 
> I tape switches or receptacles in old work boxes if I use hold-its (madisons).​


Not up early... still up. Crazy day. Had to change a 60 amp 480 disconnect at about 10pm. Turned into a can of worms. 

Yeah, I'm guilty of having wrapped devices when I use box supports, but I haven't used a box support in a good 2 years or so.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I try to use arlington one boxes when I have an old work job.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I use it for deep cuts, quicker than going back to the shop for a band aid.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> A few reasons:
> 
> Oh, one more thing. Outside of Canada, no one calls them marettes unless they are a flaming homosexual. In the event that you are a flaming homosexual, feel free to continue calling them marettes.


Would that be pronounced "marnay"? We have some Canadians down our way this time of year and if your statement is true, if one of them calls a marette a wire nut, then he/ she is a flamer. Is that correct?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I use 95% of my tape for pulls, and very little for the use it is actually intended for.


What about the "ELECTRICIAN" band-Aid?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The only thing worse than tape on wire nuts is tape on wire nuts with no tail on the tape.


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been on jobs where the Foreskin, excuse me, the Foreman wanted every single device taped up. I don't get it. It's brand new work, why are we taping up devices???


----------



## Blue (Nov 28, 2010)

The only time I tape at work is when I am re-installing new devices into old crusty metal boxes and changing out photo cells hot for one community we service and can not get to breakers. Other than that I don't see it done to much where I am


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I always have a roll of yellow scotch 35 on me. Everyone knows me by that © !


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

A long time ago a foreman in our company was required on the job he was doing to tape all the devices in metal boxes. Somehow, everyone started doing it because they thought they had to. They thought it was required by the Code. I see many things like that because some people just refuse to read the Code and find out for themselves.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drsparky said:


> The only thing worse than tape on wire nuts is tape on wire nuts with no tail on the tape.


And the goo left behind.

Worked for a guy that always bought cheap tape. In the winter it was worthless because the "STICK" didn't, in the summer it was a gooey miss that slipped off. Pretty much a waste of money compared to 33 or 130C


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I use 95% of my tape for pulls, and very little for the use it is actually intended for.


 I never really noticed that until you wrote it, but it's true: I don't think I've used tape on any actual electrical equipment in two months. :001_huh: 

-John


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Big John said:


> I never really noticed that until you wrote it, but it's true: I don't think I've used tape on any actual electrical equipment in two months. :001_huh:
> 
> -John


 
Me too. Taping up heads for pulling or taping wires to fish sticks uses far more of my tape than what it's manufactured for.


----------



## Thedroid (Dec 6, 2010)

Nothing hack about taping wire nuts.

Any motor over 5hp I use ring terminals with cambric, 130C, 33. Motors under that its a dip in no-ox and wire nuts with 33. I like to wrap the actual wires several times right below the wire nuts, then several more wraps around the skirt. Wire nut then cannot come loose from vibration, and also is resistant to water and oxidation. These motors are then expected to run non stop all year with the exception of annual shutdowns until its changed out, which could be 5yrs. Several times a year I see tripped CB's due to T leads rubbing through. This vibration could easily untwist a wire nut, especially considering we only use stranded wire. 

Sometimes troubleshooting requires opening JB's that contain many splices that have not been disturbed in years. Seeing the splices taped, instills a bit of confidence that nothings going to come apart if you start rooting through the box (with gloves of course).

These habits can carry over to light fixtures, receptacles, and anything else that that a wire nut can be used for.

As far as taping the back of receptacles and switches goes, ya it does look sloppy, but dealing with the old RMC F boxes with the heavy duty face plates can be a bit tricky. Every so often you have to pull one to check for voltage, and you don't really know whats underneath the cover. Sometimes the recept is mounted to the cover, sometimes to the box. The old heavy duty Hubbel switches have there terminals pretty close to the box also. A little tape insures that the next guy doesn't touch anything while taking a little look see.

So, all in all its just a little extra insurance to make sure that you don't have to revisit a device later due to a bad connection. For me thats a good thing, for service guys, maybe not. 

I wonder if they allow wire nuts at all in petrochemical, nuke, or other supercritical areas? I'm guessing those places consider wire nuts in general Hack!


----------



## Jefro (Jul 28, 2009)

What, like when you pop the ceiling tile and this is the first thing you see, all hot and 277? Looks OK, 's got tape on it!


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll usually tape marettes when I'm twisting a whole bunch of conductors togther and I am scared that when I'm pushing the bunch into the box, a conductor will slide out without it.

I'll also tape it if the conductor isn't fully in the marette; as in, I open a box, see conductors sticking out a bit (but not work on them) I'll just throw some tape around it and move on. If you're going to bug me about this, get real. It's not my job to fix every ****ty connnection someone else a long time ago made when I'm installing some little thing. Where would I stop?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

My opion is that if you have to use tape to keep the wire nut secured, or to try to keep moisture out of the splice, then a wire nut is the wrong connecting device to be using.

-John


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

I tape *all 347* connections that have marretts on them. y ? because it hurts like hell if you pull a couple conductors out of a box and the nut comes off in you hand at least the tape holds it there. 120 v curciuts I don't have issues with the tape on or off I have more important things to worry about.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

kaboler said:


> I'll usually tape marettes when I'm twisting a whole bunch of conductors togther and I am scared that when I'm pushing the bunch into the box, a conductor will slide out without it.
> 
> I'll also tape it if the conductor isn't fully in the marette; as in, I open a box, see conductors sticking out a bit (but not work on them) I'll just throw some tape around it and move on. If you're going to bug me about this, get real. It's not my job to fix every ****ty connnection someone else a long time ago made when I'm installing some little thing. Where would I stop?


 
You should make sure your wirenut has a grip on every conductor, not tape.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jefro said:


> What, like when you pop the ceiling tile and this is the first thing you see, all hot and 277? Looks OK, 's got tape on it!


Who needs to tape?
This is the other end of a 200' sjo run I found. Came out of a ceiling in 1/2" and meandered down a hall above the ceiling. Thru a few block walls and down to this. They made it up and it goes into 3/8 greenfield and goes up to who knows what. I can't reach this box as it's about 5' in a corner wall. This is after a contractor rehabbed the building. LoL


----------



## Apprentice101 (Jan 2, 2011)

The only real application I've had for tape is labeling home runs in a residential application. It's white not black


----------



## Jefro (Jul 28, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Who needs to tape?
> This is the other end of a 200' sjo run I found. Came out of a ceiling in 1/2" and meandered down a hall above the ceiling. Thru a few block walls and down to this. They made it up and it goes into 3/8 greenfield and goes up to who knows what. I can't reach this box as it's about 5' in a corner wall. This is after a contractor rehabbed the building. LoL


Is that a chase nipple thru the side of the 1900? That's awesome!


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

What is the manufactured purpose of electrical tape?

I use it mainly for wrapping wires that are going into conduit. Oh, and phasing too.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jefro said:


> Is that a chase nipple thru the side of the 1900? That's awesome!


No it was a set screw box connector with 3/8 greenfield in it.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sometimes I'll be in a live panel and tape up exposed areas before I start working inside. Little added insurance.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

2phase5wire said:


> I've been on jobs where the Foreskin, excuse me, the Foreman wanted every single device taped up. I don't get it. It's brand new work, *why are we taping up devices*???


Because your foreman said to. Now, fall in line or pack up your tools, fire up the Prius, and blow.:jester:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

The only time I tape a device is in a cut in old work box that uses Madison Bars to hold it in the wall And around a GFCI. Some times a GFCI can be a box full.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> Who needs to tape?
> This is the other end of a 200' sjo run I found. Came out of a ceiling in 1/2" and meandered down a hall above the ceiling. Thru a few block walls and down to this. They made it up and it goes into 3/8 greenfield and goes up to who knows what. I can't reach this box as it's about 5' in a corner wall. This is after a contractor rehabbed the building. LoL


FU! I made good money on that job!


----------



## Jefro (Jul 28, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> No it was a set screw box connector with 3/8 greenfield in it.


Oh yeah, I see it now. Still pretty awesome.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

sparky105 said:


> I tape *all 347* connections that have marretts on them. y ? because it hurts like hell if you pull a couple conductors out of a box and the nut comes off in you hand at least the tape holds it there. 120 v curciuts I don't have issues with the tape on or off I have more important things to worry about.


Why, oh why, would you be snatching wires out of a LIVE 347 V j-box?:no:


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Why, oh why, would you be snatching wires out of a LIVE 347 V j-box?:no:


Well I guess after 20 some odd years you just do what you do. 
Can't very well shut down every light in a hospital or court house or the city hall or the Walmart or the banks when your looking for 1 small area that was installed without identification.
Customers can't shop in the dark.
Let's get real we all root around in live jb's it is what we do.
If you say you don't do live work then your not doing service work like I do There is no possible way you can go into the places that I go and Identify every curciut from the pnl schedule and shut it off.
90 % of the time I go to the nearest feed JB and kill the curcuit there and then do my job. 
Doctors hate it when you kill the lights in operating rooms when they have some poor slobs guts laying on the table.
WE are ELECTRICANS I am so sick of all the pussies out there crying about live work and it's so dangerous sh(* if your that scared go work at the library sorting books. That being said a little bit of tape in an over crowded JB saves you from saying "Ouch [email protected]#"


----------



## 2phase5wire (Jan 9, 2011)

sparky105 said:


> Well I guess after 20 some odd years you just do what you do.
> Can't very well shut down every light in a hospital or court house or the city hall or the Walmart or the banks when your looking for 1 small area that was installed without identification.
> Customers can't shop in the dark.
> Let's get real we all root around in live jb's it is what we do.
> ...



You must be a maintenance man.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

sparky105 said:


> Well I guess after 20 some odd years you just do what you do.
> Can't very well shut down every light in a hospital or court house or the city hall or the Walmart or the banks when your looking for 1 small area that was installed without identification.
> Customers can't shop in the dark.
> Let's get real we all root around in live jb's it is what we do.
> ...


Calm down. Calm down. You are right. It's often hard to troubleshoot a dead circuit. However, while a customer can't shop in the dark, I would rather that than to be killed or fall off a ladder and break my back. Besides, if a wirenut is taped, isn't it more dangerous while live? I mean, if you're digging and struggling at some tape on a live circuit, you risk slipping up and getting popped. 

How many lighting circuits does an average Wal Mart have? 10? 15? Even if you shut down say six circuits in a j-box, the worst case is that it is slightly dimmer. I once had the manager of a large store announce over the PA that there was electrical work being performed and some lights may be affected. Getting hung up above a ceiling or bar joist on a live circuit can end it all. And I personally am not worried about the shock hazard. It's shorting it out that I hate. Just be safe.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Oh, one more thing. Outside of Canada, no one calls them marettes unless they are a flaming homosexual. In the event that you are a flaming homosexual, feel free to continue calling them marettes.


It's pretty sad that a moderator can post comments like this.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

egads said:


> It's pretty sad that a moderator can post comments like this.


 Why, are you a flaming homsexual?






















Not that there's anything wrong with that.:laughing:


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

egads said:


> It's pretty sad that a moderator can post comments like this.


It doesn't make it any less funny.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

egads said:


> It's pretty sad that a moderator can post comments like this.


Why do you have this insatiable need to restrict the speech of others

Oh, one more thing. Outside of Canada, no one calls them marettes unless they are a flaming homosexual. In the event that you are a flaming homosexual, feel free to continue calling them marettes

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Apprentice101 (Jan 2, 2011)

I will remain calling them marettes FYI because everyone around me calls it that and I dont feel like being an odd one out


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Apprentice101 said:


> I will remain calling them marettes FYI because everyone around me calls it that and I dont feel like being an odd one out


Maybe you can start a new trend


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Maybe you can start a new trend


Lol.... yeah! Be a leader! :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sparky105 said:


> Well I guess after 20 some odd years you just do what you do.
> Can't very well shut down every light in a hospital or court house or the city hall or the Walmart or the banks when your looking for 1 small area that was installed without identification.


Actually you can.



> Customers can't shop in the dark.


Go in off hours, we do that all the time.



> Let's get real we all root around in live jb's it is what we do.
> If you say you don't do live work then your not doing service work like I do


I do service work and the company I work for does not allow live work very often and when we do we have the PPE on.




> WE are ELECTRICANS I am so sick of all the pussies out there crying about live work and it's so dangerous sh(* if your that scared go work at the library sorting books.


It is really to bad you do not value your own safety more.:whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparky105 said:


> Well I guess after 20 some odd years you just do what you do.
> Can't very well shut down every light in a hospital or court house or the city hall or the Walmart or the banks when your looking for 1 small area that was installed without identification.
> Customers can't shop in the dark.
> Let's get real we all root around in live jb's it is what we do.
> ...


You must be a union idiot,

~Matt


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

egads said:


> It's pretty sad that a moderator can post comments like this.


I thought it was funny. 



mattsilkwood said:


> Why, are you a flaming homsexual?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Good pliug for the greatest show ever:thumbsup:


----------



## NickTaylor (Jan 10, 2011)

*electrical tapes are use for safety*

Electrical Tapes are work as a safety band........


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

NickTaylor said:


> Electrical Tapes are work as a safety band........



:001_huh: Please elaborate.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> FU! I made good money on that job!


Don't worry. It's still there waiting on the change order you submitted.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

NickTaylor said:


> Electrical Tapes are work as a safety band........


Hooked on Phonics worked for me !!!!


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

When I first started in the trade, I had an old electrician tell me if they wanted you to put tape on a wirenut they would put a roll of tape in the box of wirenuts.


----------



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

Taping wire nuts in a motor J-box is for vibration more then anything. I see more high resistance connections because of wire nuts coming loose.

Lugs and bolts are better.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Oh, one more thing. Outside of Canada, no one calls them marettes unless they are a flaming homosexual. In the event that you are a flaming homosexual, feel free to continue calling them marettes
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


In Canada, if you DON'T call them marettes you ARE a flaming homosexual. 

Wire nut just sounds stupid! Just like how you Americans say "Roof" or "Garage" :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

egads said:


> It's pretty sad that a moderator can post comments like this.


You're right. They should never allow that.


----------



## hotwire1955 (Jan 27, 2009)

egads said:


> It's pretty sad that a moderator can post comments like this.


 I agree and think he should keep dumb ass remarks to himself


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

hotwire1955 said:


> I agree and think he should keep dumb ass remarks to himself


:laughing: My brother from another mother. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kawimudslinger said:


> In Canada, if you DON'T call them marettes you ARE a flaming homosexual.
> 
> Wire nut just sounds stupid! Just like how you Americans say "Roof" or "Garage" :whistling2:


 Roof Garage Roof Garage Roof Garage .Is that better..:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Roof Garage Roof Garage Roof Garage .Is that better..:laughing:


Ruff. Grudge. Ruff. Grudge. 

I gotta put a new ruff on the grudge this spring.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Ruff. Grudge. Ruff. Grudge.
> 
> I gotta put a new ruff on the grudge this spring.


 That is Better:laughing::laughing:


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

We tape devices all the time around here. Only takes a few seconds and makes it safer for the next guy who works on it hot. I don't see a problem.

As for wire nuts, we only tape them if they are on a motor.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Actually you can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do that's why i tape Marrettes.:laughing:


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You must be a union idiot,
> 
> ~Matt


What does being in the union have to do with it? Get a new line I"m sick of the union verses non union it 's a non issue with me. :thumbdown:


----------



## BigCrapper (Dec 5, 2010)

Apprentice101 said:


> Ok I see this alot of the time and being new to the trade I need answers.
> 
> When twisting wires together with a marette why do people put electrical tape on after?? Is there a real reason or is it just hack job or personal preference.
> 
> I would think the marette will hold the wires together well enough without the tape but then again there could be a real reason.


I see the old timers did that a lot. Perhaps industry practice 50+years ago. They used a wirenut then tape over it. A lot of those type connections are still holding today so i can't call it hack. Taking them apart is what sucks because the tape stays on while the old insulation cracks off.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Ruff. Grudge. Ruff. Grudge.
> 
> I gotta put a new ruff on the grudge this spring.


haha is that everywhere in the states or is it just the yanks who talk like that?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

kawimudslinger said:


> haha is that everywhere in the states or is it just the yanks who talk like that?


just the damn yanks, down south it's a dang'd old shed.


----------



## NickTaylor (Jan 10, 2011)

*Thanks for sharing........*

Thanks for This awesome information.....


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparky105 said:


> What does being in the union have to do with it? Get a new line I"m sick of the union verses non union it 's a non issue with me. :thumbdown:


Cry me a puddle.


~Matt


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

I've had customers spec that we tape wire nuts, but don't do it if not required. I don't do commercial or residential work anymore so I don't use many wire nuts anyway. It's nice when wire nuts are allowed, its a hell of a lot quicker to slap on six wire nuts and a fork in a peckerhead than using ring terminals and cambrick, rubber, and 33. After a bunch of motors my thumbs are sore as hell.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

It's a good idea to tape the wire nuts when it's in a corrosive atmosphere. I've taken wire nuts off in waste water plants that have and have not been taped. The ones that were taped looked fine but the ones that weren't look pretty cruddy.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I tape under two conditions.

1. Underground JB's. A few wraps of tape will help keep the moisture out of the wirenut.

2. Stranded wire. For some reason I have encountered issues with I deal (red) wing nuts used on stranded wire. I have seen them somehow come loose *twice* on *my own installations*. I thought maybe the back pressure of rhe stranded wire trying to untwist was causing issues.









I always leave a _tail_ on the tape so future troubleshooters/reworkers can easily remove it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

buddhakii said:


> It's a good idea to tape the wire nuts when it's in a corrosive atmosphere. I've taken wire nuts off in waste water plants that have and have not been taped. The ones that were taped looked fine but the ones that weren't look pretty cruddy.


 I don't know yet if it'll help, but I've started shooting wirenuts full of anti-oxidant when they go in wet areas. 

I tried curable silicone but that failed miserably. Only other thing I might try is petroleum jelly. 

-John


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What I see on older commercial buildings from the late sixties or early seventies is cracked Ideal hard kind wirenuts on the lighting circuits. Specially the gray ones with way too many neutrals packed into them. They get hot, they crack, and then the plastic drops off and leaves an uninsulated screwshell with live wiring inside. 277v to ground and big transformers close by with large panel feeders= I wish they put some electrical tape around those when they installed them...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bruce6670 said:


> As for wire nuts, we only tape them if they are on a motor.


You the guy leaving that gooey mess that after 45 days serves NO PURPOSE.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> 220/221;380683
> 
> I always leave a _tail_ on the tape so future troubleshooters/reworkers can easily remove it



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Be a friend and leave an end.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

does some of you use self bonding tape? i use them a lot for wet locations they make a perfect seal.

http://www0.epinions.com/review/3M_...x_4_6m_PRICE_is_per_ROLL/content_479622696580


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

oliquir said:


> does some of you use self bonding tape? i use them a lot for wet locations they make a perfect seal.
> 
> http://www0.epinions.com/review/3M_TM_2242_Linerless_Electrical_Rubber_Tape_PN_06165_3_4_in_x_15_ft_19_mm_x_4_6m_PRICE_is_per_ROLL/content_479622696580


I use it all the time. 
When I split bold motor leads I like to light wrap with 33 then use the rubber tape then finish off with 33. 
Bigger motors get 33 - putty - 33. 
This way I can always cut it away and have clean split bolts remaining. If you use nothing below the putty or splicing tape it likes to melt into the split bolt.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Be a friend and leave an end.


 

only a union guy would waste time like that:no:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> only a union guy would waste time like that:no:


It takes extra time to leave a bit of folded over tape at the end?

You are doing it wrong :jester:


----------



## 2towbot (Nov 19, 2008)

Picture reminds me of the tile i popped and found the same situation . 
Somebody yanked a trouffer out and left the leads. But he was being safe cuz he striipped back the ground and wrapped it around a ceiling support wire. I guess thats one way of being on the grid. :laughing:


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

Big John said:


> I don't know yet if it'll help, but I've started shooting wirenuts full of anti-oxidant when they go in wet areas.
> 
> I tried curable silicone but that failed miserably. Only other thing I might try is petroleum jelly.
> 
> -John


I don't think petroleum jelly is UL listed for electrical installations.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

kawimudslinger said:


> haha is that everywhere in the states or is it just the yanks who talk like that?


Only us Pa Dutch Yanks talk like that.



220/221 said:


> I tape under two conditions.
> 
> 1. Underground JB's. A few wraps of tape will help keep the moisture out of the wirenut.
> 
> ...


In underground boxes you are supposed to use ScotchKote. I thought everyone knew that. :whistling2::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Kelly777kid (Oct 23, 2021)

MDShunk said:


> A few reasons:
> 
> They're a hack, and they think they're supposed to. Electrical tape around wire nuts in a normal installation is like a red flag that says, "A DIYer was here".
> Motors have traditionally had the wire nuts wrapped with tape for generations. There's some speculation on why this is (vibration, tradition from taping split bolts, etc), but I personally feel it's largely unnecessary.
> ...


So I am wondering, what sounds more "gay" or flaming homosexual as you like to say from your closet, using the term marette as us non flaming professionals do or the term "wire nut" which you must be by the sounds of your post. Grow up and enter the 21st century.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Kelly777kid said:


> So I am wondering, what sounds more "gay" or flaming homosexual as you like to say from your closet, using the term marette as us non flaming professionals do or the term "wire nut" which you must be by the sounds of your post. Grow up and enter the 21st century.



Finally!

I've been waiting 10-1/2 years for someone to give him a piece of their mind.........


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I again fell for the zombie thread.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

joe-nwt said:


> Finally!
> 
> I've been waiting 10-1/2 years for someone to give him a piece of their mind.........


I hope they could spare that piece!


----------

